# Betting Tables?



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

Who would you bet on to be in the top 3 of the PGA...

Tiger, David and Rory for me.

I didn't bet of course, but I have some friends who have bet for Tiger (of course). Personally any of those 3 that win I'll be fine with.

So, again, who do you want in the top 3?


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I would go with the players I think are the best in the world. Tiger is an obvious given and I don't think anyone will leave him off their list but the next two on mine would be

Phil Mickelson
Vijay Singh

Both have had strong showings in the last few tours, Phil won a major and came close to another. Vijay momentarily dethroned Tiger for the number 1 ranking in the world. 

So those are my three!


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

My 3 were based on played favorites.

Anyways, although Vijay may be crowned #1 in the world, Tiger remains #1 on the PGA. So, we'll see what happens.

Good choices.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Actually I don't think anyone is going to come close to Tiger for number 1 this year, have you seen the start he has had? He really looks like he is going to turn out one of the best years of his career. 

He will be top player in the PGA tour at the end for sure. I would be a million bucks on it. If I had a million bucks.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

We will see. He will have his A-game though since he couldn't find a room, he brought his $20 million dollar yaht... 
Vijay has done good on 17th though.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

cochise said:


> Both have had strong showings in the last few tours, Phil won a major and came close to another. Vijay momentarily dethroned Tiger for the number 1 ranking in the world.
> 
> So those are my three!


God thats creepy. As soon as i saw this thread i thought the same exact thing. Its true though, these are golfs truly greats currently in the game.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

So Vijay, Tiger and Phil? Those are the favored to win the PGA. I don't disagree, they are good. Although Tiger better get his act together soon.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with you all. Tiger looks good, but he isnt on his game really. Vijay is a shoe in I think and Phil is Phil. We have alot of good golfers so I think its a toss up for #1.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah Vijay is in a good position right now. A new day, maybe some huge changes will happen and Tiger will take the lead! I hope so... 

Although Vijay, Tiger and Phil are good, I still think and hope Tiger will just snatch it away from them.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger, Vjay and Sergio, although tiger hasn't been on form lately. Everyone seems to be backing him though, I guess for obvious reasons.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Sergio? Sergio Garcia.

Don't get me wrong the kid has potential and has had some good games, but a top three player? Really? He hasn't won enough to get that type of ranking in my opinion.

Why do you think he is that good?


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Sergio is one for the future, look out for him. I know I said he should win, but a little positive thinking never hurt anyone. I also put a $20 bet on it, betting against my friends.


----------

